
Why CEO's Without A Technical Background Need A Strong CTO - rsardeha
http://cemagnifique.com/2011/04/15/why-ceos-withouta-technical-background-need-a-strong-cto/
======
youngtaff
'You don’t want to hear from your CTO: “Sorry I can’t work on Sunday – I’ve
promised to take the kids to the Zoo…” so take all factors carefully into
consideration.'

Yeh right...

CTOs need downtime too

Some of my best thinking happens when I'm not in the office e.g. driving to
work, digging the garden or playing with the kids

~~~
rsardeha
Agreed, however the point I'm trying to make here is that it's essential for
startup founders to be able to dedicate more time on the company than they
would being on payroll at some random company from 9 to 5 - Monday to Friday.

